# Help with the maths please



## Andre (26/5/16)

The recipe says to add together: 1 Part Amaretto, 1 part Cream and 1 part Creme de Coconut. 

Each of these parts have a recipe:

*Amaretto*: 0.75% Almond, 0.75% Marzipan, 0.75% Vanilla Bourbon, 0.75% Caramel
*Cream*: 3% Fresh Cream
*Creme de Coconut*: 2.5% Coconut
I do not want to make each part separately and then add them together, but want to mix all three parts in one shot. 

What percentage per ingredient should I work on please?


----------



## brotiform (26/5/16)

75

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/16)

I'm a little confused, but couldn't you just use those percentages given for the recipe, if you doing it in one shot?

The only one that is not a proper third is the 2,5% Coconut

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/16)

So your recipe would simply be:

0.75% Almond
0.75% Marzipan
0.75% Vanilla Bourbon
0.75% Caramel
3% Fresh Crea*m*
2.5% Coconut

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (26/5/16)

@Andre That looks like HIC's cocktail vape party. I have previously mixed some of this.

The original was just to add all the different percentages. I like mixing at half strength as 8.5% on FA flavours is strong. Even a 1/3 has a light flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

Thank you, @rogue zombie. I thought so too, but just wanted to make sure. Maths and I are not good friends.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

yuganp said:


> @Andre That looks like HIC's cocktail vape party. I have previously mixed some of this.
> 
> The original was just to add all the different percentages. I like mixing at half strength as 8.5% on FA flavours is strong. Even a 1/3 has a light flavour.


Yes, exactly that. Thanks, will test out the strengths. 

And how did you like the cocktails? A favourite?


----------



## yuganp (26/5/16)

Andre said:


> Yes, exactly that. Thanks, will test out the strengths.
> 
> And how did you like the cocktails? A favourite?



They are good but a bit too sweet for my taste - these are more like shooters than cocktails. 

Here are some others that i tried and vape occasionally.

HIC's IRISH LASS (creamy vanilla Irish whiskey & coffee)
1% FlavourArt Vienna Cream
1% FlavourArt Vanilla Classic
1% FlavourArt Irish Cream

HIC's LIMONCELLO TORRONE PARFAIT (lemon liqueur mousse)
2.25% FA Lemon Sicily
1.5% FA Torrone
1.5% FA Custard (FA Vienna Cream will do in a pinch, but adds vanilla flavor)
0.75% FA Meringue

HIC's WHITE TIC-TAC
2.5% FlavourArt Peppermint
2% FlavourArt Anise
1% FlavourArt Vanilla Classic

HIC's PINA COLADA
1.5% FA Pineapple
1% FA Coconut
0.5% FA Jamaican Rum ( I used TFA rum)
0.5% FA Fresh Cream
0.25% FA Lime Cold-Press
optional 0.5-1% TFA Koolada

HIC's XTRA SMOOTH TIRAMISU CREAM
1% FlavourArt Vienna Cream
1% FlavourArt Catalan Cream
1% FlavourArt Tiramisu
1% FlavourArt Fresh Cream

HIC's Mudslide Cocktail recipe: a creamy blend of Kahlua and Irish Cream
1.5% FA Irish Cream
1% FA Espresso
1% FA Vanilla Bourbon
0.25% FA Jamaican Rum
0.125% FA Caramel

HIC's FIVE-STAR FANCY COFFEE (customizable)
1% FlavourArt Vanilla Tahiti
1% FlavourArt Fresh Cream
0.5% - 1% FlavourArt Tiramisu (lighter or bolder coffee flavor)
0.5% FlavourArt Irish Cream
0.5% FlavourArt Butterscotch **
** Don't be afraid to try other flavors instead of Butterscotch, like adding Torrani syrups to your real coffee. Consider Peppermint, Raspberry, Coconut, White Peach, Hazelnut (go light), Walnut with Maple Syrup, etc. For example:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (26/5/16)

Mental note to everybody, NEVER ask me for help with maths!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/5/16)

I'm still waiting for the math question? The only question I saw was of the type: "how long is a string?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (26/5/16)

johan said:


> I'm still waiting for the math question? The only question I saw was of the type: "how long is a string?"


Hehe, moenie spot nie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

